# problème icônes



## wekhyn (27 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais un coup de main de votre part. J'ai un imac G5, que j'ai réinstallé récemment. Je réussissais sans problème à changer les icônes des dossiers sur le finder, avec des icônes png téléchargées sur le net. Seulement, depuis que je l'ai réinstallé, c'est comme si il ne lisait plus les png, quand je fais mon changement d'icônes, il me met un icône rectangulaire blanc avec un petit symbole et "png" ou "ico" selon le format de l'icône. J'ai réussi avec candybar à faire le changement d'icône pour mon disque, mais il ne propose pas le changement des icônes de dossier.
Avez vous déjà rencontrer se problème? Y a t-il une solution?

Merci


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
As-tu essayé en les convertissant ? Avec Img2icns par exemple.

Go to "Customisation"&#8230;


----------



## wekhyn (27 Août 2009)

non du tout, je vais essayé ce soir


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2009)

Hello.

Ouvres ton .png avec Aperçu.
Puis cmd+a et cmd+c.

Clic droit sur l'appli (ou le dossier) dont tu veux changer l'icône > lire les informations.
Clic sur l'icône qui se trouve en haut, sous les boutons.
L'icône s'entoure en bleu.
Faire cmd+v (=coller), jusqu'à ce que tu vois l'icône sans fond blanc.
Des fois il faut insister avec le cmd+v.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Août 2009)

Avec l'icone "139" (au hasard) :

1 - 



2 - Tu cliques après sur "icns" : 



3 - En faisant "cmd/i" sur l'icone créé tu as bien "l'image" de cet icone : 



edit/


wath68 a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> Ouvres ton .png avec Aperçu. (...)



Pfff, je mets des belles images pour rien.


----------



## wekhyn (27 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> Ouvres ton .png avec Aperçu.
> Puis cmd+a et cmd+c.
> ...




Oui sa je l'ai fait une dizaine de fois, mais sa fait toujours la m^me chose, j'ai l'habitude de faire cette manip chez moi et au boulot, sa marchait jusqu'à présent mais pas là

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h48 ----------




PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Avec l'icone "139" (au hasard) :
> 
> 1 -
> 
> ...




Non, non elles sont trés belles tes images  j'essaierais ce soir cette manip avec le logiciel ! je te tiens au courant. merci en tout cas !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Août 2009)

wekhyn a dit:


> (...)  Non, non elles sont trés belles tes images  (...)


Merci. 

En plus, je m'aperçois que j'ai écrit une ânerie : 


PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Avec l'icone "139" (au hasard) : (...)



Au départ, ce n'est pas un icone mais une image en ".png" que je convertis après. 

Mais c'est pareil quant au résultat.


----------



## wekhyn (27 Août 2009)

Super sa marche !! merci Poor Monster !


----------



## Spec (30 Août 2009)

Je rebondis la dessus car en faisant la manip comme indiqué j'arrive pas à changer l'icone de safari ainsi que toutes les applications de Apple !!


----------



## wath68 (30 Août 2009)

Leopard ou Snow Leopard ?


----------



## Spec (30 Août 2009)

Depuis la mise à jour Snow !!


----------



## wath68 (30 Août 2009)

Il y a un sujet sur la première page de "Customisation",
"(SL) Changer les icons applications Apple".


----------



## Spec (30 Août 2009)

Merci mais ça change rien !! Une fois que le clique cmd-c puis cmd-v il ne veut pas et me fait un bong à chaque fois...:mouais:


----------



## wath68 (30 Août 2009)

http://forums.macg.co/customisation/sl-changer-les-icons-applications-apple-274924.html


----------



## Spec (30 Août 2009)

Ben oui je te remercie mais la methode là ne marche pas chez moi !!


----------



## wath68 (30 Août 2009)

De quelle méthode parles-tu ?
Celle du cmd+c/cmd+v dans la fenêtre d'information ?


----------



## Spec (30 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> De quelle méthode parles-tu ?
> Celle du cmd+c/cmd+v dans la fenêtre d'information ?



avec celle là:

Clic droit sur iTunes.app / afficher le contenu du paquet / Contents / Resources
et il faut changer iTunes.icns.

Pour Safari : compass.icns
Pour Mail : app.icns
Pour QuickTime : QuickTimePlayerX.icns
Pour Carnet D'adresse : AppIcon.icns
Pour iPhoto '08 : la méthode normale fonctionne.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Août 2009)

Il faut que tu crées un fichier avec le même nom et que tu remplaces celui dans le paquet.


----------



## wath68 (30 Août 2009)

Bizarre ça.
Pourtant ça marche impec'.

As-tu bien remplacé l'icône *iTunes.icns* (par exemple) en entier ?


----------



## Spec (30 Août 2009)

Celui que je veux remplacer c'est celui de safari !! J'ai téléchargé un paquet d'icone dont un est marqué 2.icns !!

Apres je fais Clic droit sur safari.app/ afficher le contenu du paquet / Contents / Resources
et il faut changer compass.icns

Je fais cmd+c sur l'icone que je veux mettre a la place de l'icone safari (sur le visuel je n'ai pas l'icone safari dans l'info safari mais une page marqué incs !) apres cmd+v et là il refuse en faisant  bong !!

Voilà !!


----------



## wath68 (30 Août 2009)

As-tu bien renommé ta nouvelle icône en _compass.icns_ ?
Quand tu fais le cmd+v et qu'il y a le BONG, est-ce que tu n'as pas une fenêtre qui s'ouvre te demandant de t'authentifier ?

Voilà comment j'ai fais pour Safari :

- clic droit sur Safari.app / afficher le contenu du paquet / Contents / Resources.
- copier-coller de l'icône _compass.icns_ dans un dossier que j'ai créée, pour pouvoir le récupérer si besoin est.
- suppression de l'icône _compass.icns_ (du dossier Resources), en m'authentifiant.
- renommer la nouvelle icône en _compass.icns_, et vérifier si l'aperçu est bon dans la fenêtre d'information. Si non, ouvrir l'icône avec Aperçu, et faire un copier-coller.
- coller la nouvelle icône dans le dossier Resources.


----------



## Spec (30 Août 2009)

Merci j'essaierai demain !!


----------

